# Cost of specs



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well both my husbanad and I needed new specs... we forgot that little chore when we went to Hong Kong about a year ago and now the problem had become a little urgent.

Went through all the usual outlets in Portugal and UK and decided to opt for an online company.

Glasses Direct  Buy Designer Glasses and Prescription Glasses Online 

BRILLIANT serve and even better price. Two pairs of specs... fully loaded... varifocal, scratch resistant, anti reflective and UV changing. All for £406 given that your first order attracts a 10% discount voucher (off that price) really good value

The company is the brainchild of a young man who saw the opportunity for this online service.

Service and help BRILLIANT.

We had our eyes properly tested at an optamologist in Caldas da rainha and sent the prescription to glasss direct. 

The only drawback is that they have to be sent to a UK address. 

We picked up ours in person as they are situated in Swindon.....

you can even pay by PAYPAL


10 second snapshot

Glasses Direct is the UK's largest direct seller of prescription glasses. We sell prescription glasses from just £19 and a free second pair from £49. With no premises or expensive eye testing equipment to pay for, we pass on our savings to you. Which means you can now afford as many pairs as you like. £30 million – that's how much we estimate we've so far saved the bespectacled British public. Things are looking good.

Glasses Direct  Buy Designer Glasses and Prescription Glasses Online


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought mine in the chinese shop for €1.50.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I bought mine in the chinese shop for €1.50.


Yeah but just wait until you are grown up enough to need a proper prescription Mr Blueskies.... and then you will realize what good value they are st glasses direct


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

It's good to be thrifty !


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine cost €2.50 from DeBorla and they're ace, +2.5, only need them occasionally which is just as well as they say you should have a proper prescription for longer periods of use.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thing is the cheapy ones that you buy off the shelf are solely for reading. They do no go higher than +3.75. They would be no good at all if you need them for driving.

One thing that you might remember is that while driving in continental europe many countries require you to carry a spare functional pair!!

Thrift isn´t the issue....seeing is.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Thing is the cheapy ones that you buy off the shelf are solely for reading. They do no go higher than +3.75. They would be no good at all if you need them for driving.
> 
> One thing that you might remember is that while driving in continental europe many countries require you to carry a spare functional pair!!
> 
> Thrift isn´t the issue....seeing is.


Driving and vision – top tips from the College of Optometrists


By law in the UK, a driver of a car or motorcycle must be able to read in good daylight (with spectacles or contact lenses if worn) a number plate with symbols 97.4mm (3 inches) high from a distance of 20.5 metres or 20 metres if the number plate displays a narrower fault. If you cannot meet this standard it is an offence to drive and your insurance may be invalidated. Regular eye examinations will help to ensure you get the most from your vision and are a vital health check – make sure you have your eyes examined around every two years.
Always wear an up to date pair of spectacles or contact lenses while driving, if they are needed. Driving with uncorrected defective vision is an offence punishable with a fine of up to £1,000, three penalty points and possible disqualification.
*Keep a spare pair of spectacles in your vehicle. In some parts of Europe drivers who wear spectacles, must, by law, carry a spare pair in their car.*
Applicants for any driving license are required to declare on their application form that they can perform the task. Their ability to do so is normally officially verified only at the time when the driving test is taken, with no further check occurring until the driver reaches the age of 70. The College of Optometrists recommends regular eye examinations for all.
For night driving don’t use tinted lenses. If possible have an anti-reflection coat on your spectacles, – your optometrist will be able to offer you advice.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Spain and Portugal

A first-aid kit is advisable but not compulsory although headlamp converters are. Local cars have to carry two warning triangles but not UK cars. However, a second triangle is recommended. *One notable law is that drivers who wear spectacles must carry a spare pair in the car at all times*. Fines are on the spot, but insist on a receipt. High-visibility vests are compulsory in Spain and must be worn whenever occupants leave a vehicle during an emergency. Can´t find any other reference to spare specs being needed in portugaç

Switzerland

Advisable but not compulsory are a fire extinguisher, spare bulbs and a first-aid kit. Headlamp converters, a warning triangle and GB sticker are compulsory, *as are a spare pair of driving spectacles.* Dipped headlights must be used during daylight hours. On-the-spot fines are issued for some driving offences.

These laws also apply to wearers of contact lenses. You must carry either a spare pair of lenses or corrective specs!


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

I think we are talking about long sight here and not short sight!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*a helpful article from the Times- DRIVING IN EUROPE*

Printer Friendly


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mitz said:


> I think we are talking about long sight here and not short sight!


Yep long sighted for driving of course. 

Unfortunately i need varifocal specs and have in the past worn vary focal lenses.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"I see, said the blind man !


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I went to a shop in Tavira to get a price for some new prescription sunglasses and the cost was truly terrifying and so I have decided to go to specsavers in London when I next go back to the UK.

They tend to have a lot of offers including buy one get one free - I am generally able to get designer glasses and shades at the same time and there is usually change out of £200 for both pairs..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Unfortuanately with all the add ons....scratch resistant and varifocal and sun reactive mine at specsavers would have come to nearly £575 for two pairs....incl the free 2nd frame!! second pair free always sounds good until you find out how much the lenses are SHOCK HORROR!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Unfortuanately with all the add ons....scratch resistant and varifocal and sun reactive mine at specsavers would have come to nearly £575 for two pairs....incl the free 2nd frame!! second pair free always sounds good until you find out how much the lenses are SHOCK HORROR!!



Ouch

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Ouch
> 
> Peterfc 666?



Tell me about it  and that was with SPECSAVERS! We bought the last specs from there but decided this time it was FAR too expensive so tried glasses direct and were very pleasantly surprised. Not only at their prices but their service as well.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Tell me about it  and that was with SPECSAVERS! We bought the last specs from there but decided this time it was FAR too expensive so tried glasses direct and were very pleasantly surprised. Not only at their prices but their service as well.


Hi Siobhan

I wear glasses maybe that's why i look so good :clap2:

For the last couple of years i just get Specsavers to fit my new lens into my frames. Normally i pay £40/50 for the last couple of years. I am happy with my frames so as they say "If it ain't broke don't fix it"

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> I wear glasses maybe that's why i look so good :clap2:
> 
> ...



There are so few places that are happy to replace frames now. The main problem for me is not the frames....it´s the cost of the damn lenses themselves!!!!

£££££ + varifocal + scratch resistant + sun thingy!! plus antireflective....all adds up to make it a nice little lay out


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been using US firm called goggles4u.com for a few years and have been very satisfied. My last prescription varifocal sunglasses, with all coatings, came to around £60. The quality of the frame is so-so but the glasses themselves are properly made (verified by UK optometrists). And they post from a UK address, so no problems with VAT, duty etc.


----------

